# tv program:Deadly Arts



## donald (Feb 6, 2006)

Has anyone seen this show? The host is a lady who I believe holds dan rankings in Okinawian/Japanese karate, as well as Aikdo. She travels the globe to see, and participate in the different martial arts available. I just watched a episode devoted to Savate, and a couple of its sister systems. I can honestly tell you. I have a whole new respect for this art. I really did'nt know alot about it before. Only some exsposure through the ma publications in the states. I am telling you the articles did not do the system justice. Most of the people they used in the episode. Were in their 40's, and older, but man they could execute. Some of the material previously presented on the show. I did'nt really enjoy because of some of the content. I have to say though. She(the host) seems to be quite the trooper. If you get a chance. Take a look...


----------



## Zepp (Feb 6, 2006)

What channel hosts the show, and what time is it on (in your area)?


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 7, 2006)

It shows on FitTV/network.  I think it airs only every so often, so there's no set time.


----------



## Henderson (Feb 7, 2006)

The show is on FitTV...Thursday nights 10pm EST.


----------



## mrhnau (Feb 7, 2006)

It has already been discussed a little bit here, might be a little bit helpful.


----------



## rutherford (Feb 7, 2006)

And this thread discusses an episode on Kalaripayattu: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30491


----------



## rutherford (Feb 16, 2006)

Tonight's episode is on Capoeira.


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 16, 2006)

donald said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen this show? The host is a lady who I believe holds dan rankings in Okinawian/Japanese karate, as well as Aikdo. She travels the globe to see, and participate in the different martial arts available. I just watched a episode devoted to Savate, and a couple of its sister systems. I can honestly tell you. I have a whole new respect for this art. I really did'nt know alot about it before. Only some exsposure through the ma publications in the states. I am telling you the articles did not do the system justice. Most of the people they used in the episode. Were in their 40's, and older, but man they could execute. Some of the material previously presented on the show. I did'nt really enjoy because of some of the content. I have to say though. She(the host) seems to be quite the trooper. If you get a chance. Take a look...



I saw a couple of them.   It really didn't hold my interest too much.


----------



## rutherford (Feb 17, 2006)

Well, I was pissed when the host started making Ninja jokes.


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 21, 2006)

rutherford said:
			
		

> Well, I was pissed when the host started making Ninja jokes.



Thankfully, I missed those.


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 24, 2006)

Maybe the host should be used as an uke for some ninjutsu techniques. Then we would see if it's still a joke!


----------



## Drac (Mar 24, 2006)

I saw the show where she trained in Muay Tai ( I know its spelled wrong)..


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 24, 2006)

Anyone remember the name of the MA show that Discovery (I think) did where they used computerized tracking of the skeletal and muscle structures of the two fighters?


----------



## mrhnau (Mar 24, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> Anyone remember the name of the MA show that Discovery (I think) did where they used computerized tracking of the skeletal and muscle structures of the two fighters?



extreme martial arts

think it was some varient though

x-treme martial arts, or something like that

pretty slick graphics, a bit sensationalized for my taste, but neat none the less


----------



## hong kong fooey (May 1, 2006)

I have seen the show a couple of times it's pretty kool I liked it


----------



## Henderson (May 1, 2006)

I'm getting rather ticked off with this show, "Deadly Arts".  I check in every Thursday night, and it's always the same damned thing...Aikido, Savate, or Capoeira.  Someone told me they saw an episode on Goju Ryu, but I've never seen it.


----------



## Kenpobldr (May 1, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> I'm getting rather ticked off with this show, "Deadly Arts". I check in every Thursday night, and it's always the same damned thing...Aikido, Savate, or Capoeira. Someone told me they saw an episode on Goju Ryu, but I've never seen it.


 
I saw the episode with Goju Ryu and it was very good so just keep watching.  I like the show and hope that they continue with more episodes.  However the episodes with Savate and Capoeira really could not keep my attention.


----------



## Henderson (May 1, 2006)

Kenpobldr said:
			
		

> I saw the episode with Goju Ryu and it was very good so just keep watching. I like the show and hope that they continue with more episodes. However the episodes with Savate and Capoeira really could not keep my attention.


 
Thanks for the encouragement.  I was beginning to think the Goju episode was a mythical beast.


----------



## Shaolin Bushido (Jun 13, 2006)

Goju Ryu?  That's the only one I haven't seen!  The aikido one was good, as was capoeira, Boxe Francaise, Muay Thai ... I didn't care much for the one on Kalaripayatt.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 13, 2006)

I found the Kalaripayatt pretty interesting (watching the moves I mean) You can definitely see the Kung Fu movements in it. They said it was the parent art to the Kung Fu systems, I could believe it.


----------

